
AI Is Changing How We Watch and Play Sports - shenron6
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/4-ways-ai-is-changing-how-we-watch-and-play-sports-bdbb64607b3
======
samstave
One of the things I want in watching sports is a "smart Stadium" which has a
bunch of different cameras all streaming their view - and I would like to be
able to switch which camera I see from. With the ability to pause and replay a
stream.

So for example - I would like to watch 1st and goal attempts from the stream
mounted on the goal-post viewing from a wide angle.

Or a touchdown from the endzone's corner marker

Or from the goal nets of hockey or soccer.

The Backboard of the hoop.

You get the idea.

those streams should be subscribe-able etc...

